# High-ranking officials eyeing higher pay



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr DeNucci should worry about who he's hiring to work under him beofre he worries about a pay hike. Friggin moron.

Scott c:

High-ranking officials eyeing higher pay
By Ann E. Donlan
Thursday, December 2, 2004

The state's six constitutional officers are in line for a pay hike if lawmakers adopt a recommendation in a report that found nearly 1,800 state workers earn more than $100,000 a year.

The report, done by the Executive Office of Administration and Finance in conjunction with Auditor Joseph DeNucci, recommended that DeNucci and five other top state officers get raises.

Citing the ``political difficulties of adjusting such salaries to keep up with market realities over time, and the often higher levels of salaries paid to executives with lesser responsibilities throughout state government,'' the report urged pay hikes for the top pols on the same schedule as lawmakers, beginning in January.

Under a voter-approved amendment to the Constitution, the governor determines the rate of increase or decrease in base compensation for lawmakers every two years based on changes in state median household income during the preceding two-year period. Officials have not calculated the next raise.

Attorney General Tom Reilly is paid $123,442 a year while Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill, Secretary of State William F. Galvin and DeNucci make $120,923. Gov. Mitt Romney [related, bio] and Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey do not accept state salaries.

DeNucci, Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill, Attorney General Tom Reilly and Secretary of State William F. Galvin are not opposed to more dough. Romney spokesman Shawn Feddeman said the governor and lieutenant governor's fellow constitutional officers ``deserve to receive periodic adjustments in pay just as the Legislature does.''

DeNucci, whose office also worked on the report after the Senate Ways and Means Committee sought the state pay analysis in June, said he and his fellow statewide officeholders deserve pay increases.

``It gives the constitutional officers the same status as the Legislature, and that was approved by the voters,'' DeNucci said.

Sen. Therese Murray (D-Plymouth), Senate chair of Ways and Means, said she would consider increasing pay for constitutional officers. ``I don't see any reason why I wouldn't be supportive of it,'' Murray said. ``They certainly have not asked us for that.''

Constitutional officers last received pay increases in 2000.

The $100G state employees' list, comprising 2.5 percent of the state's 71,000 employees, bulges even more when 314 employees of independent state authorities are added.

State $100G club

Some 1,800 state employees earn more than $100,000 a year. Here's a sampling:

Board of Higher Education Chancellor Judith Gill - $181,385

State Commissioner of Education David Driscoll - $166,064

State Police Detective Lt. John W. Nulty - $211,905, including overtime and other pay

Inspector General Gregory Sullivan - $119,271

Department of Correction Commissioner Kathleen Dennehy - $127,607

Chief Medical Examiner Dr. Richard J. Evans - $147,584

Transportation Secretary Daniel Grabauskas - $113,365

Public Safety Secretary Edward Flynn - $129,123

Governor's Communications Director Eric Fehrnstrom - $153,179

Registrar of Motor Vehicles Kimberly Hinden - $123,329

Source: Human Resources, Executive Office of Administration and Finance


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

:shock: State Police Detective Lt. John W. Nulty - $211,905, including overtime and other pay :shock: 

How much overtime can one man work??!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Jeep @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> :shock: State Police Detective Lt. John W. Nulty - $211,905, including overtime and other pay :shock:
> 
> How much overtime can one man work??!


How long has he been on MSP for also that might help.

Scott c:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Typical, its alright for these people to get their big pay increases, but when it comes time for the workers under them (who do the work to make them look good) to get a decent percentage increase per year in the their contract, their the first to try and block it, not say anything then the union is without a contract for yeats, and take away the good benefits they still have... 

:sb:


----------



## thumper2168 (Sep 10, 2003)

The D/LT took all of his buyout of all his sick time, vac time and p-days, but Howie didn't tell ya that...


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Well then he's exempt from the rest of the list of retards that want more money for doing less.

Scott c:


----------

